# How can I view the highlights made on the iPhone on the Mac?



## savio (Nov 15, 2010)

I am using Kindle app on on the iPhone and on an Android phone. I have used Send to Kindle to send .mobi files and used the highlighting feature. I am trying to see what I have highlighted on a bigger screen (my laptop). I opened Kindle app on the Mac but it's only showing the books that I have downloaded from some free ebook downloading link I think that was in the iPhone Kindle app, with one exception of one book that I must have used 'Send to Kindle' app. 

How can I make all the books that I have sent to my devices using 'Send to Kindle' also appear on the Mac Kindle app?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not a Mac guy, but this help page from Apple does NOT list the Mac version of the Kindle app as being compatible with the personal documents service, which I believe is what you are trying to use.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_pdoc_main_short_us?nodeId=200767340


----------

